# excaliber saw guard



## Leo64 (Aug 26, 2009)

Did anyone use this ? Opinions ?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*No, I made my own*

But this one is similiar and cheaper.
 View larger 

Sale!
*Table Saw Dust Collection Guard *
Item #: TSGUARD
$169.95

MINE:

Click to see a larger image.:thumbsup: bill


----------



## Leo64 (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes, i made a model from the excalibur hood, it is a big thing, but i love how it looks. I am now building one from the idea of shark guide. It is smaler and lighter. About your dust collector it simple and when you have enough sucktion power affective, but it does not protect your fingers. Thanks for your reaction, i post pictures of mine when it is finished.


----------

